# NC: Raleigh - Arcana Unearthed Game Starting



## scholz (Apr 22, 2004)

I am a long time DM plannig to run an Arcana Unearthed campaign in the near future. I am looking for one or two players to add to the mix. 
I want to be very discriminating because I want party cohesion, and longevity.

I am particularly interested in people willing to 'get into the game' meaning:
1. Get into roleplaying their characters (I want you to care about your character) and stretch yourself a little bit with regard to role-playing. I also want players that will consider the world to be more than simply a series of obstacles to (or means for) the character's advancement.
2. Get into the world. I am going to use some of the Diamond Throne material sort of jammed into part of an existing campaign world. I like to add historical, political, cultural elements to my games, and I need players who appreciate that stuff. 
3. Get into contributing to the game world in some way. I want people to play characters that do not simply interact with their environment, but try to improve it. People interesting in participating in the guilds, religions, politics, building strongholds, engaging in commerce etc.. 
4. Get into learning their character's abilities and relevant rules (I want to limit time spent looking up rules, making decisions in combat, etc..) You don't have to be a D&D or AU expert, but you have to make a committment to learning enough that you can play smoothly and quickly. 

Traits I am looking for: (In no particular order)
Inquisitiveness, Punctuality, Dependability, Wit, Tolerance, Creativity, Cooperativeness

Ages: Adult = 21+ years old (25+ perferred) (I am in my mid-30s)
Sex: I am looking to add at least one woman (maybe two). I will consider males if they show great promise. Females get priority. 
Education: College preferred. 
Dates/Times: TBD (probably biweekly on Sundays, but that depends on group consensus).


Contact me directly to arrange a meeting if you are interested.


----------



## DrydenT (May 28, 2004)

Greetings,
  I know it's been a month, but i was wondering if you're still looking for players.  I'm a 24 year old male college dropout (after a four year attempt), so i almost meet all of those criterea.  I'm currently in a game every other saturday in durham and it's grand, it's just not frequent enough to satisfy my role-playing itch.  So i'm looking for another game.  Please let me know if you'd like some more information or what not.  I can be reached at drydentauber at yahoo dt com.

Thanks,
Danny


----------

